# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  مصطلحات اللهجه الاماراتيه

## Taka

*اخترت لكم بعض الكلمات الاماراتيه من لهجتنا...طبعا ما اخترت كل الحروف لكني نقيت منهم حرف الميم والهاء والواو والياء.....وان شاء الله تستفيدوا واللي مايعرفون لهجتنا يتعلمونها لانها غاويه وماشي منها....*
*...................* 



*مايوب (واجب) مهب (ريح) ماحد، مَحَدّ(لا يوجد أحد) مصاصر (همس)* 
*ماضخ (للطعام تهم لا طعم للملح فيه، وللشخص يتكلم بالسوء) ماجله (الزاد) ميهود (مريض) متحرول، محرول (عاجز عن الحركة)*
* ماو (معدن، الصِفْرّ) ما هناني قلبي (لم يطاوعني) مشعاب، مطرق(عصا غليظة)*
* مثيبة (سنّوت) محاماه(لعبة بنات) محسن (حلاق) محلب (خلطة عطرية للنساء)*
* محو (تعويذة تكتب بماء الورد والزعفران) محوحو (أكل معفّن)* 
*مخباط (رصاصة) مخوهر (البحر راكد) مدارسه (المرأة العروس لا تحمل لأنها دخلت على امرأة ولدت حديثاً وأكلت من طعامها)*
* مندوس (صندوق خشبي) مدواخ (غليون) مدحوب (مجنون وتأتي بمعنى مليء)*
* معثور (العاثر) مدفأ (السمك المملح المجفف غير مشقوق البطن، وإذا شق بطنه سمي جسيف)*
* مراغه (مزرعة أو مكان تجمع المياه الراكدة وروث الحيوانات)*
* مربعة (حصن مربع الشكل) مرتعشه (قلادة) مرّيّه (قلادة)* 

*مربعنيات (الصفري أو الخريف) مريحانه (أرجوحة) مرضعه (يوضع فيها الحليب لرضاعة الطفل) مرّش(قارورة معدنية يصب فيها ماء الورد)*
* مرامي(خواتم) مريس(علف للدواب) مريسي (نوع من أقمشة النساء)* 
*مريكَنّ(نوع من الأقمشة) مزلّه (دلّة) مزماه (سلة الخوص) مسكبي (عريش)*
* مسليّ (نوع من النخل) مسلّة (إبرة طويلة وغليظة) مشرّخ، ميزَرّ (نوع من البنادق)*
* معشره (مقبرة) معجال اليربا (لعبة شعبية) منثوره (قلادة) منظره (مرآة)*
* منحاز (هاون) منزّ (مهد الطفل) موسمبي (برتقال) ميره (حاجيات البيت)·*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*نامليت (شراب) ناموس (شارة السبق) نخيّ (حمص) ندوه (من أنواع الشيل)*
* نسّاف، (نجّال شاحنة) نسل (نبات عيدانه طويلة تصنع منه الحصر)* 
*نَشّ (صحا من النوم، أو قام واقفاً) ناشد أو نشّاد (سائل وفي المثل محد عنك ناشد يا بن راشد)* 
*نشرَه (علم) نِشلَه (زكام) نِشبَه (مشكلة)* 
*نَشّابه (مصيدة مصنوعة من الخشب والمطاط يصيد بها الأطفال العصافير) نصَا (قصد)*
* نظل (أصابه بالعين ) نجف (عاد) نغال( نوع من النخيل تطّلع مبكراً)*
* نقع الصايح (الإستنفار) نود، نسناس (النسيم العليل) ناضي (نضج الأكل)*
* نذر (ينذر لزيارة قبر الولي، أو بذبح) نتيبو (نوع من الأقمشة)*

----------


## Taka

*هاشمي (نوع من المدافع، هاون تدق فيه القهوة)*
*هاب ريح (رجل شجاع، نافع) هود (لفظة استئذان، ويكون جوابها هدا)* 
*هدوم (ملابس) هدَم (داخ) هرفي (الخروف المشحم)*
*هزَبّ (شتم) هرده(حلاوة طحينية) هلالي (نوع من النخل)* 
*هلّه هلّه في العيال (أصلها الله الله في الأولاد، أو إتق الله فيهم)*
*همبا (المانجو) هميل (مطر) هوير( سار في الهاجرة أي نهاراً)*
*هوريد (لعبة شعبية) هوّس (ضغط) هَوَس (ولع) هيرات(مغاصات اللؤلؤ)*
*هَيّد (إصبر) هيور (الغداء المتأخر)*
*هيّوَه (نعم وهي لفظة نسائية في العادة) هيس(رجل بلا أخلاق) هواوي (رجل مغرم)·*

*.*
*.*
*وايب( واجب، وايبني أجابني) وايد(كثير)*
*وَدرّ(ترك) وِدّيّ (أريد، ووَدِي الحاية أي وصّل الحاجة)* 
*وَدّيَه (مرة واحدة) وسمي (مطر) وسمه نوع من الشيل النسائية)* 
*وسم(الكي) وقايه (غطاء تضعه المرأة على رأسها) ولايتي* 
*(أصلي) ويديه (كلمة تعجب تستعملها النساء) واغمي عليك، واغمايضي عليه( من مفردات النساء عند التعجب والتوعد والتحسر)* 
*وار ( قياس لأطوال الأقمشة) ويل (نوع من الأقمشة) وايك (نظر بتلصص)*
*واري (مضيء، وورى الضو أي أشعل النار) وَرّه ( هي لجلب الماء والسقاية)*
*وحَرَه (الحرباء) وَرَلّ (الضب)* 
*ودام(مأكل)ورس (العصفر يستعمل لزينة المرأة وصبغ الملابس)* 
*ورشو (عملة معدنية رخيصة) وشبّ(غليظ) وضيحي (غزال المها)*
*وكعه (نشبة، عراك، مصيبة) وهَكَه (ورطة) وطر(الزمن) وَعَى (استيقظ من النوم)*
*وكر (عش، والقاعدة التي يقف عليها الصقر، والوجري من أنواع الصقور الأحرار)*
*وَلّ عن ويهي (أغرب عن وجهي) ونِيّ (كسول، بطيء) وَلّمّ (جهزّ)*
*وجَاد (بالتأكيد).* 
*.*
*.*
*يبري (من أطيب أنواع النخيل) يهامه (النيشان) يعبو (النمل الأسود)* 
*يعروف (النمل الأسود الصغير) يعل (الجعل) يليلان (من التوابل)*
*يقط (اللبن المجفف) يعده (دواء شعبي) يهبّيّ ويعَقبّ (يخسأ وينكفىء)*
*يَهَد (مرض) ياثوم (جاثوم أي الكابوس) ياب (جلب) يامعه (منطقة أعلى الظهر)* 
*ياي (تعال إلى هنا، وييت أي حضرت وعدت) يصاهل (يزغرد، وهي من أمور النساء)*
*يصاوي (يصفّر والصوّاية المزمار) يبا (يبغي ويريد)* 
*يبيره (خاتم تضعه المرأة في إبهام القدم) يتيدد (يتوضأ) يغمه ماي (جغمة ماء)*
*يلّوه عن لبلاد (سفرّوه) يوبليه (عملة قديمة)· .*

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموووووووووو على المصطلحات <<< الصرااحه صعبه شويااات

لاعدمنا جديدكـ المميز 

تقبــــــــــــــل مروري وتحيـــــــــــااتيـ

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا ع المصطلحات
بس بعضها شويات صعبه كأنها
يعبو (النمل الأسود) <<بس هذي بصراحه غريبه
معروف عند الكل النمل هو نمل حتى بالقران ذكر اسمه نمل
اول مرة اعرف انه يختلف عند بعض الدول
موفق ونتتظر جديدك

----------


## Taka

مشكورين ع المرور ...هيه صح شويااات صعبه ...

----------


## روح تائبهـ

مهرشااااااااااااااااااااد أخيراً نزلت الموضوع من زماااااااان انتظره 
يسلمووووووو بس بجد مررررررررره صعبه لهجتكم  :weird: 
مدري شلون انتو تتكلمونها عادي  :weird: 
ربي يوفقك مهرشااااااد بأنتظار أبداعك بكل جديد 
تقبل مروري ولك خالص تحياتي...

----------


## Taka

ماشالله من زمان تنتظريه والله ماكنت ادري ...الكل يقول صعبه ...والله احنا نتكلم عادي انتوا اللي ماعرف كيف تتكلموا والله مافهم شي ...الله يوفق الجميع ...ولا تحرمينا من هالطله ...

----------


## ابو علاوي z

يسلمو مهرشاد على الموضوع بجد روعه

----------


## Taka

والله مرورك الروعه ...

----------


## علوش911

يسلموو اخوي مهرشاد على المصطلحات الجميلة
بصراحة انا كنت اروح الامارات بشكل مو طبيعي وهم احبها بشكل مو طبيعي
صدقت أختي حسروه لما قالت مهرشاد نزل موضوع اماراتي روعه ...
<<<كملت العائله الكريمه 
تقبل مروري...

----------


## Taka

والله انت الاجمل اخوي ...وينك تيي الامارات وماتدش بيتنا ...هههههــ بعد ناقصين ادعوا الباقين نورتوا صفحتي ...

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

يسلمو مهرشادو 


عالموضوع الحلو 



والله انا كنت افتكر ان لهجتكم 


اهون عن جي 




طلعت هب سهله 


يالله 




يبي لي اسهر عليها 


واحفظها صم 


عسب اقدر ازوركم 

وطني انا ........انا وطني 
خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Taka

وككككككككك حافظه الشعار بعد ...ههههــ ياخي الكل يقول صعبه والله مافيها شي ...لاتحفضي ولاشي انتي زورينا عسب تتعلمين صح ...

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

مشكوووووووووووووور
والله اني احب الإمارات واهلها ونفسي ازورها اهئ اهئ
هديك المرة واني في المدرسة تقول لي صاحبتي بشكارة ابوش امشي وراش
مافهمت
 وقالت لي يعني خدامة وخلاص صارت كلمتنا المعتادة 
ياالله الحين بعلمهم كلمه جديده (وايب)
مشكووووووور اخوي ع الموضوع
تحياااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## Taka

مشكوووووووووره والله ع المرور الحلو نورتي الصفحه بكبرها ...هههههـ والله ربيعتج عليها سوالف ...ولاتحرمينا من هالطله ...

----------


## روح تائبهـ

بكيفي عاجبني الموضوع بمر مره ثانيه  :cool: 
مهرشاااااااااااادووو عاجبني كلامكم بس صعب احفظه  :sad2:  
احفظ كلمة وانسى الثانيه  :bigsmile: 
تسلم للمره الثانيه  :embarrest:

----------


## بنت البلوش

وانا بعد اخوي من الامارات ومشكور ع الموضوع الحلو

----------


## Taka

> بكيفي عاجبني الموضوع بمر مره ثانيه 
> مهرشاااااااااااادووو عاجبني كلامكم بس صعب احفظه  
> احفظ كلمة وانسى الثانيه 
> تسلم للمره الثانيه



ههههههههــ شكلك وايد تحبي الامارات ...بس اذا بتقريهم كل يوم بتحفظيهم ...تسلمي ع المرور ...

----------


## Taka

> وانا بعد اخوي من الامارات ومشكور ع الموضوع الحلو



والله انتي من الامارات تو ادري  :sad2:  ...مشكوره ع المرور ...

----------


## عاشقة الرمال

فديت رمستنا والله مافي احلى منها   

            مهرشادوو شو رايك تفتح معهد عسب تعلمهم رمستنا شكلهم واايد يحبونها    

                                           وثانكس عالموضوع الحلو

----------


## Taka

هيه والله فديتها ...حلوه الفكره ...وانشالله بعد في موضوع ثاني بسويه عن رمستنا ...ومشكوره ع المرور ...

----------

